
8,760 Hours Guide – Version 2 - charlieirish
https://alexvermeer.com/8760hours-v2-update-announce/
======
simonw
Any chance of either a responsive HTML version or a PDF that uses a single
column layout? The two column layout isn't very pleasant to read on a mobile
phone.

------
sctb
Recent discussion of the second version:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13249796](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13249796).

